# 2018 VA/MD/WV/PA etc. Fall Meet - Nov 17th



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Fall Meet- Nov 17th

The weather is typically warm enough here at this time of year not to be a problem. Rain is a potential issue, but that can be said for any day from September onward. Once I get enough responses, or not, I will make a final decision on a date and edit the thread title to reflect the chosen date. 

The meet will be held at my place, for a rough idea of where that is use zip 22630. 10 am Saturday until whenever, we will likely head to a spot about 30 minutes from here for dinner. Anyone who may be in town Friday is welcome to come hang out at the house as I will likely take the Friday off work. 

Hotels:
Quality Inn Skyline Drive - 15-20 min
Hampton Inn Front Royal 25 mins
Holiday Inn & Suites Front Royal 30-35 min
Marriott 30-35 min (not yet finished construction, but should be).
Ramada Inn Strasburg - This is right off I-81 and where we will most likely head for dinner. 

Bring yourself, your car with or without a working system, a chair, canopy if you want one, friends, family, kids and pets more than welcome. If you bring kids or pets you are responsible for them (my yard is big, but not fenced in). 

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 2018 VA/MD/WV/PA etc. Fall Meet - Date TBD*



naiku said:


> Oct 13th (I realize finals are this weekend, it's an option)
> Oct 20th
> Nov 10th
> *Nov 13th*


I assume you meant 17th and changed it. 

I would love to make it back up there, I hate that I've had to miss the last few regional events...but I'm having my annual GTG on the 10th, so that a definite no-go for me


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Al, you are right I meant 17th, appreciate you changing it. 

One of these days I want to make it down to your birthday bash, Rhonda works Friday and Sunday, so getting away for 2 days is difficult at the moment though.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: 2018 VA/MD/WV/PA etc. Fall Meet - Date TBD*

Ok I should be good for anything in November, so I’m good for the 10th or the 17th Ian....


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: 2018 VA/MD/WV/PA etc. Fall Meet - Date TBD*

Bump for a wonderful time, you folks really should attend.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: 2018 VA/MD/WV/PA etc. Fall Meet - Date TBD*

I'll likely make it again.. weather will dictate which vehicle, though.
Room for 26' travel trailer in the driveway, Ian?? Lol


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: 2018 VA/MD/WV/PA etc. Fall Meet - Date TBD*

Lol, I’m sure his driveway could fit that or at the least we can leave it next door.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: 2018 VA/MD/WV/PA etc. Fall Meet - Date TBD*

Plenty of room for the trailer, as I always say, just don't block my wife in!

Hoping for a few more responses, before either picking a date or saying see everyone in the spring. I do realize it's a busier time of year in some respects though, as well as the weather playing a part. May PM some guys who had asked about a fall meet to see if there is any interest.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

*Re: 2018 VA/MD/WV/PA etc. Fall Meet - Date TBD*

Ian, I plan on making this one. Hated missing last couple. Will rearrange work if I have to!

Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: 2018 VA/MD/WV/PA etc. Fall Meet - Date TBD*

Ian,

I’d love to make it back out! Either Nov date should work for me.

Kelly / kmbkk - 2013 Scion FRS


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: 2018 VA/MD/WV/PA etc. Fall Meet - Date TBD*

So far looking like November will be the better option, what I may do is go with Nov 10th but keep the 17th as a rain date type of thing.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: 2018 VA/MD/WV/PA etc. Fall Meet - Date TBD*

I’m hoping to make it - either in November depending on weather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

*Re: 2018 VA/MD/WV/PA etc. Fall Meet - Date TBD*

I'm in for any of those dates except the 10th.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: 2018 VA/MD/WV/PA etc. Fall Meet - Date TBD*

Looks like November 17th if you would like all 3 86’s to be there. 

I’m available October 20th or November 17th. 

I’m obviously pulling for the later. I’ve PM’d Kelly on the FT86CLUB forum in the past and would love to be able to finally put a face with the name. 

PS: For those that have not attended one of Iain’s events before, the roads near his place are AMAZING! I feel as if I get rewarded for the drive when I’m 10-15 minutes away and get a parting gift when I leave.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: 2018 VA/MD/WV/PA etc. Fall Meet - Date TBD*

Looking at Bill’s schedule - the weekend of November 17th could provide an opportunity for he and Greggers to do a Post-Finals Victory Lap......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: 2018 VA/MD/WV/PA etc. Fall Meet - Date TBD*

OK, so I say let's go for Nov 17th then. Weather should be ideally around 60F, average rainfall in November is typically less than May here, so fingers crossed that won't be a problem. 

Will have a mod update the thread title and first post. 

Official list: 

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Ben / Coppertone - Dodge Ram
3 - Ron / RRizz
4 - Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe
5 - Kelly / kmbkk - 2013 Scion FRS
6 - Jason / bertholomey - Subaru BRZ
7 - Dan / Dan750il 
8 - Bo / Zippy - Subaru BRZ

I know some of you guys are a maybe, but that is the list so far. Looks like it should shape up to be a good time.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: 2018 VA/MD/WV/PA etc. Fall Meet - Date TBD*

Don't want Jason's feelings to get hurt, so list his car as a Subaru BRZ, lol!


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: 2018 VA/MD/WV/PA etc. Fall Meet - Date TBD*

My vehicle is also a BRZ, but in the end they are all 86’s.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry about that, but yeah they are all twins


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

November 17?! I might be able to do this!  I'll provide an update if I can

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I800C0LLECT said:


> November 17?! I might be able to do this!  I'll provide an update if I can


Nice, will be good to see you. Hope you can make it up, was just down in Williamsburg last weekend.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: 2018 VA/MD/WV/PA etc. Fall Meet - Date TBD*

I wasn't planning on attending any more events this year but I always have an exceptionally enjoyable time at your meets Ian... so I'll plan on being there if it's meant to be.

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Ben / Coppertone - Dodge Ram
3 - Ron / RRizz
4 - Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe
5 - Kelly / kmbkk - 2013 Scion FRS
6 - Jason / bertholomey - Subaru BRZ
7 - Dan / Dan750il 
8 - Bo / Zippy - Subaru BRZ
9 - Ryan / Truthunter - 2015 Camry


----------



## cdcreech (Feb 27, 2012)

I might be able to make it as well, depending on school work load that particular weekend. 

I will be coming up from Charlottesville with my 2007 Tahoe, if I do. It’s my first ever DIY build (well, beyond a simple subwoofer box and amp combo or two in the late ‘80s). I’ve been working on it all Summer and I’m in the final stages of glassing the kicks and sail pods. I absolutely have to drive home this weekend from my Dad’s in Arkansas where I’ve been doing the build, because school starts on Tuesday the 28th. It will be functional by then, but it might not be pretty and “finished!” It takes me a LOOONG time because it’s my first time and I’ve made (and will probably still make) too many mistakes and have to do things over (and over, and maybe even over again)!

Alpine INA-W900BT head unit
Alpine PXA-H800 DSP with RUX C-800
2 - Kicker 700.5 amps
2 - Dayton HO DVC 12” subs (sealed)
2 - Peerless 830667 8” mid-bass (doors)
2 - Dayton Esoteric 5.5” mids (kicks)
2 - ScanSpeak R3004/6020-00 tweets (sails)

I hope I can make it, as I’d love to see and hear some great cars, plus make some friends into the same thing I am (let’s face it, we are kinda rare). 

Curtis


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Nice, hope you can make it.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Haven't been able to make these in the past.

Since this is after Finals the car had better be together. :laugh:

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Ben / Coppertone - Dodge Ram
3 - Ron / RRizz
4 - Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe
5 - Kelly / kmbkk - 2013 Scion FRS
6 - Jason / bertholomey - Subaru BRZ
7 - Dan / Dan750il 
8 - Bo / Zippy - Subaru BRZ
9 - Ryan / Truthunter - 2015 Camry
10 - Jason / JI808 - 66 Chevelle


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

November 17th could work for me and Greggers too...

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Ben / Coppertone - Dodge Ram
3 - Ron / RRizz
4 - Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe
5 - Kelly / kmbkk - 2013 Scion FRS
6 - Jason / bertholomey - Subaru BRZ
7 - Dan / Dan750il 
8 - Bo / Zippy - Subaru BRZ
9 - Ryan / Truthunter - 2015 Camry
10 - Jason / JI808 - 66 Chevelle
11 - Billy Gun 2012 FJ Cruiser
12 - Greggers 2014 Toyota Tundra


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

probillygun said:


> November 17th could work for me and Greggers too...


Nice. Looks like this is shaping up to be a decent end to the year!


----------



## Mashburn (Jun 26, 2018)

I’m hoping work will not conflict with the date. 
Jacob/ 2012 Ford Explorer


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Ben / Coppertone - Dodge Ram
3 - Ron / RRizz
4 - Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe
5 - Kelly / kmbkk - 2013 Scion FRS
6 - Jason / bertholomey - Subaru BRZ
7 - Dan / Dan750il 
8 - Bo / Zippy - Subaru BRZ
9 - Ryan / Truthunter - 2015 Camry
10 - Jason / JI808 - 66 Chevelle
11 - Billy Gun 2012 FJ Cruiser
12 - Greggers 2014 Toyota Tundra
13 - Jacob / 2012 Ford Explorer


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Would be a great time for sure. Especially with Dan bringing shrimp cocktail! 

Bertholomey mentioned this GTG to me a few days ago and I don't see why I won't be able to make it so count me in.  

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Ben / Coppertone - Dodge Ram
3 - Ron / RRizz
4 - Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe
5 - Kelly / kmbkk - 2013 Scion FRS
6 - Jason / bertholomey - Subaru BRZ
7 - Dan / Dan750il 
8 - Bo / Zippy - Subaru BRZ
9 - Ryan / Truthunter - 2015 Camry
10 - Jason / JI808 - 66 Chevelle
11 - Billy Gun 2012 FJ Cruiser
12 - Greggers 2014 Toyota Tundra
13 - Jacob / 2012 Ford Explorer
14 - Nick / Electrodynamic - 2003 Jetta Wagon


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Will be good to see you again Nick.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Electrodynamic said:


> Would be a great time for sure. Especially with Dan bringing shrimp cocktail!
> 
> Bertholomey mentioned this GTG to me a few days ago and I don't see why I won't be able to make it so count me in.
> 
> ...


15 - Kevin/ mullings - 2011 Toyota Prius


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey Kevin! I would love to spend some time in the Prius - it was an incredible experience at SVR! It was also good meeting you!


1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Ben / Coppertone - Dodge Ram
3 - Ron / RRizz
4 - Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe
5 - Kelly / kmbkk - 2013 Scion FRS
6 - Jason / bertholomey - Subaru BRZ
7 - Dan / Dan750il 
8 - Bo / Zippy - Subaru BRZ
9 - Ryan / Truthunter - 2015 Camry
10 - Jason / JI808 - 66 Chevelle
11 - Billy Gun 2012 FJ Cruiser
12 - Greggers 2014 Toyota Tundra
13 - Jacob / 2012 Ford Explorer
14 - Nick / Electrodynamic - 2003 Jetta Wagon
15 - Kevin/ mullings - 2011 Toyota Prius


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I've never attended a meet, might have to change that. I'm a definite maybe.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Do it. They are always a lot of fun and a great way to spend a day.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Ben / Coppertone - Dodge Ram
3 - Ron / RRizz
4 - Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe
5 - Kelly / kmbkk - 2013 Scion FRS
6 - Jason / bertholomey - Subaru BRZ
7 - Dan / Dan750il 
8 - Bo / Zippy - Subaru BRZ
9 - Ryan / Truthunter - 2015 Camry
10 - Jason / JI808 - 66 Chevelle
11 - Billy Gun 2012 FJ Cruiser
12 - Greggers 2014 Toyota Tundra
13 - Jacob / 2012 Ford Explorer
14 - Nick / Electrodynamic - 2003 Jetta Wagon
15 - Kevin/ mullings - 2011 Toyota Prius
16 - Bruce / lowcel - 2012 4Runner


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

naiku said:


> Do it. They are always a lot of fun and a great way to spend a day.


I'm a sucker for peer pressure. I went ahead and made a hotel reservation.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Same here Jason, it’s actually you,Ryan, and bill why I decided to take the drive, 3 very impressive systems that Fuels my need for better sound in my car. Can’t wait to see you guys plus everybody else.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

lowcel said:


> I'm a sucker for peer pressure. I went ahead and made a hotel reservation.


That was fast!! What hotel are you staying at? 



Mullings said:


> Same here Jason, it’s actually you,Ryan, and bill why I decided to take the drive, 3 very impressive systems that Fuels my need for better sound in my car. Can’t wait to see you guys plus everybody else.


I need to get a demo in the Prius, heard good things about it but missed getting a demo at SVR (my fault, I had to leave kind of early).


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Definitely naiku, what car was yours at svr ?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Mullings said:


> Definitely naiku, what car was yours at svr ?


Audi A4 wagon, but since I was only there Saturday and not competing I had it parked outside.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

naiku said:


> Audi A4 wagon, but since I was only there Saturday and not competing I had it parked outside.


Did you demo mine? The name Ian sounds familiar.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

lowcel said:


> Did you demo mine? The name Ian sounds familiar.


I don't think so, I mostly just chatted with people..... I suspect I know why the name Ian is familiar, there are 2 of us on here, both drive an Audi as well. Likely the other Ian (with the S4) got a demo in yours. Makes for some confusing conversations as we both attend a number of the same meets.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Like an Ian gang......the name is required for admittance.......they are a close knit tribe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Crazy thing is at a previous job, I used to work with another guy named Ian, who also drove an Audi.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

naiku said:


> Crazy thing is at a previous job, I used to work with another guy named Ian, who also drove an Audi.




A regular Ian / Audi Posse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

You would remember...naiku has a weird French accent

oke:


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

BigAl205 said:


> You would remember...naiku has a weird French accent
> 
> 
> 
> oke:




Is there such a thing as a non-weird French accent?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Lowcel, was that you next to me? Black Audi with the hertz setup?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> You would remember...naiku has a weird French accent
> 
> 
> 
> oke:




https://youtu.be/M9DCAFUerzs




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Mullings said:


> Lowcel, was that you next to me? Black Audi with the hertz setup?




Nope, I was between a Charger and a Veloster. I have a white 4Runner with Zapco / Audible Physics / Morel.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Ben / Coppertone - Dodge Ram
3 - Ron / RRizz
4 - Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe
5 - Kelly / kmbkk - 2013 Scion FRS
6 - Jason / bertholomey - Subaru BRZ
7 - Dan / Dan750il 
8 - Bo / Zippy - Subaru BRZ
9 - Ryan / Truthunter - 2015 Camry
10 - Jason / JI808 - 66 Chevelle
11 - Billy Gun 2012 FJ Cruiser
12 - Greggers 2014 Toyota Tundra
13 - Jacob / 2012 Ford Explorer
14 - Nick / Electrodynamic - 2003 Jetta Wagon
15 - Kevin/ mullings - 2011 Toyota Prius
16 - Bruce / lowcel - 2012 4Runner

17 - Todd / TheTodd - 2008 Chevy Malibu


I'm putting in as a maybe but heavily leaning towards I'll be there. I'll only miss if something unexpected pops up. Baseball season will be over by then and I don't work Saturdays anymore so... I should be good.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Just bumping this up as I continue to work on the transformation of my Ram....


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Ben / Coppertone - Dodge Ram
3 - Ron / RRizz
4 - Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe
5 - Kelly / kmbkk - 2013 Scion FRS
6 - Jason / bertholomey -
7 - Dan / Dan750il 
8 - Bo / Zippy - Subaru BRZ
9 - Ryan / Truthunter - 2015 Camry
10 - Jason / JI808 - 66 Chevelle
11 - Billy Gun 2012 FJ Cruiser
12 - Greggers 2014 Toyota Tundra
13 - Jacob / 2012 Ford Explorer
14 - Nick / Electrodynamic - 2003 Jetta Wagon
15 - Kevin/ mullings - 2011 Toyota Prius
16 - Bruce / lowcel - 2012 4Runner
17 - Todd / TheTodd - 2008 Chevy Malibu


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

Glad I didn't have to do it.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Dan750iL said:


> Glad I didn't have to do it.




I was just fixing my entry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

New car?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

naiku said:


> New car?


new car for me.....not a 'new' car. Gave the last demo in BRZ tonight.....it was a good one. On to a new owner who will take the car to a whole 'nother level.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Can’t wait to see what the “ new “ car will be.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> Any wait to see what the “ new “ car will be.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

bertholomey said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Beautiful car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh crap spell check has done me in once again lol. On that note my wife and I changed our minds on the 2019 Audi A6 and I’m going with an 2019 Audi A8 base model. Figured for my size let’s give the vehicle a fighting chance lol.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

So should I bring my RS3?










JL Audio C7 three way up front 10” W7 all slash series amps.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Zippy said:


> So should I bring my RS3?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




BRING IT! 



(not in a confrontational, belligerent way, just an invitational way)  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant

2 - Ben / Coppertone - Dodge Ram

3 - Ron / RRizz

4 - Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe

5 - Kelly / kmbkk - 2013 Scion FRS

6 - Jason / bertholomey -

7 - Dan / Dan750il 

8 - Bo / Zippy - 2018 Audi RS3

9 - Ryan / Truthunter - 2015 Camry

10 - Jason / JI808 - 66 Chevelle

11 - Billy Gun 2012 FJ Cruiser

12 - Greggers 2014 Toyota Tundra

13 - Jacob / 2012 Ford Explorer

14 - Nick / Electrodynamic - 2003 Jetta Wagon

15 - Kevin/ mullings - 2011 Toyota Prius

16 - Bruce / lowcel - 2012 4Runner

17 - Todd / TheTodd - 2008 Chevy Malibu

Ok, I’ll be bringing my Audi instead. The system got installed recently and still needs some tuning done but sounds good. Oh, and wait till you see the sub box in the trunk.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Just about 4 weeks away now, hoping the weather pattern stays how it has been the last week or so. Beautiful fall weather out here currently.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

If my son doesnt have basketball, I will make the trek. Heading from Richmond is it easier to head up 95 north and over or go 64 west and then up 81?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Definitely 64W and up 81. You could even take 64W and cut up through Gordonsville, Madison, Sperryville and come in that way. It's a nice scenic route up through there with next to no traffic.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant

2 - Ben / Coppertone - Dodge Ram

3 - Ron / RRizz

4 - Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe

5 - Kelly / kmbkk - 2013 Scion FRS

6 - Jason / bertholomey - 2015 Audi S4 (likely no system)

7 - Dan / Dan750il 

8 - Bo / Zippy - 2018 Audi RS3

9 - Ryan / Truthunter - 2015 Camry

10 - Jason / JI808 - 66 Chevelle

11 - Billy Gun 2012 FJ Cruiser

12 - Greggers 2014 Toyota Tundra

13 - Jacob / 2012 Ford Explorer

14 - Nick / Electrodynamic - 2003 Jetta Wagon

15 - Kevin/ mullings - 2011 Toyota Prius

16 - Bruce / lowcel - 2012 4Runner

17 - Todd / TheTodd - 2008 Chevy Malibu

Now that it actually happened


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Ben / Coppertone - Dodge Ram
3 - Ron / RRizz
4 - Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe
5 - Kelly / kmbkk - 2013 Scion FRS
6 - Jason / bertholomey - 2015 Audi S4 (likely no system)
7 - Dan / Dan750il
8 - Bo / Zippy - 2018 Audi RS3
9 - Ryan / Truthunter - 2015 Camry
10 - Jason / JI808 - 66 Chevelle
11 - Billy Gun 2012 FJ Cruiser
12 - Greggers 2014 Toyota Tundra
13 - Jacob / 2012 Ford Explorer
14 - Nick / Electrodynamic - 2003 Jetta Wagon
15 - Kevin/ mullings - 2011 Toyota Prius
16 - Bruce / lowcel - 2012 4Runner
17 - Todd / TheTodd - 2008 Chevy Malibu
18 - Mark / Navy Chief - 2015 Chevy Silverado 

I am super excited to get back into car audio again, looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

It would be great to see you there Mark!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I would like to meet Mark as he did me a gimungus favor several years ago. Jason I'm so disappointed with you. The brz was one of my 2 all time favorites. That Audi better end up something special.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Just a few weeks to go now, the foliage on the trees might be really great on this weekend as well. Going to start making a demo disk, if anyone wants a copy (digital) let me know. 

Also, better start a food list.... 

Ian - Pulled Pork, I might also have enough plates and napkins already.


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

Ian - Pulled Pork, I might also have enough plates and napkins already.
Dan - Shrimp cocktail


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ian - Pulled Pork, I might also have enough plates and napkins already.

Dan - Shrimp cocktail
Benjamin - NJ liquid refreshments.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Maybe switching it up and bringing this instead of my Ram.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Ian - Pulled Pork, I might also have enough plates and napkins already.

Dan - Shrimp cocktail
Benjamin - NJ liquid refreshments.
Jason - Chips and Cookies (the nutritious stuff )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

10 days to go, I am 50/50 on taking the Friday off from work if anyone might be in town Friday. Will probably send out a PM in the next day or so with the address, although I know many of you already have it. 

I do have enough plates, napkins and plastic cutlery so already have that covered.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

A few days ago I installed a single RM-12 into the Jetta Wagon so I'll be demo'ing that combo at this meet. Two-way front stage of M25's and Carbon Fiber TM65 mkIII's and the single RM-12 on one 5-channel amplifier.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I’m looking forward to hearing any systems as the stock ones in all three of my vehicles SUK lol.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Electrodynamic said:


> A few days ago I installed a single RM-12 into the Jetta Wagon so I'll be demo'ing that combo at this meet. Two-way front stage of M25's and Carbon Fiber TM65 mkIII's and the single RM-12 on one 5-channel amplifier.


Awesome. Will be really interested in that subwoofer for sure, especially as your wagon is similar in dimensions to mine. I keep toying with the idea of ditching the suitcase for something a little different.



Coppertone said:


> I’m looking forward to hearing any systems as the stock ones in all three of my vehicles SUK lol.


Hopefully after the long drive your knee is not bothering you too much, I can get you a demo in mine. Been a few changes since you last heard it I think.


And on the subject of demo's, if anyone wants a link to my demo "CD" let me know, still working on it, but have 9 songs picked out so far.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd like that link, Ian. Ive been too busy/lazy to get a new one lined up....probably just bring the old one along, or throw in an Elton John Disc, or something.
Weather will dictate which vehicle I'm bringing along.. If its decent, the Z for sure. If not, the (work in progress) Titan. 
Ian - Pulled Pork, I might also have enough plates and napkins already.

Dan - Shrimp cocktail
Benjamin - NJ liquid refreshments.
Jason - Chips and Cookies (the nutritious stuff )
Ron- Burgers/Buns


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

RRizz said:


> I'd like that link, Ian. Ive been too busy/lazy to get a new one lined up....probably just bring the old one along, or throw in an Elton John Disc, or something.
> Weather will dictate which vehicle I'm bringing along.. If its decent, the Z for sure. If not, the (work in progress) Titan.


PM on the way with a link, hopefully, it will work (usually takes me 2 or 3 attempts to get the download permission right!!) 

I am hoping we get weather next weekend like we are getting at the moment, it's cold overnight, but around 50-60F during the day which is great, not so hot that the car heats up inside and not so cold to stand around talking.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

naiku said:


> Awesome. Will be really interested in that subwoofer for sure, especially as your wagon is similar in dimensions to mine. I keep toying with the idea of ditching the suitcase for something a little different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure thing. We'll all be experiencing a little bit of this from the new RM-12 at your meet:


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Should be fun for sure! Think I saw that picture on Instagram a few days ago. Those subs look incredible.

Let me know if you need the address, if I remember your PMs are switched off, so I can either text (although it looks like I don't have your number, was certain I did) or email it over.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

naiku said:


> Should be fun for sure! Think I saw that picture on Instagram a few days ago. Those subs look incredible.
> 
> Let me know if you need the address, if I remember your PMs are switched off, so I can either text (although it looks like I don't have your number, was certain I did) or email it over.


No problem. If your phone number is still the same I just sent you a text message. If not, shoot me an email with your phone number to [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Text received and sent a reply, thanks.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

The new NCSQ Meet Thread is up  

2019 NCSQ Meet Thread


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

It pains me to do this... but regretfully, I'm not going to be able to make it this time 

I have some "in progress" home renovations that I really need to wrap up before the holidays and the real cold weather. This will be a key weekend to do so.

Hope you all have a great time... take lots of photos

Here is the revised list:

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Ben / Coppertone - Dodge Ram
3 - Ron / RRizz
4 - Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe
5 - Kelly / kmbkk - 2013 Scion FRS
6 - Jason / bertholomey - 2015 Audi S4 (likely no system)
7 - Dan / Dan750il
8 - Bo / Zippy - 2018 Audi RS3
9 - Jason / JI808 - 66 Chevelle
10 - Billy Gun 2012 FJ Cruiser
11 - Greggers 2014 Toyota Tundra
12 - Jacob / 2012 Ford Explorer
13 - Nick / Electrodynamic - 2003 Jetta Wagon
14 - Kevin/ mullings - 2011 Toyota Prius
15 - Bruce / lowcel - 2012 4Runner
16 - Todd / TheTodd - 2008 Chevy Malibu
17 - Mark / Navy Chief - 2015 Chevy Silverado


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Truthunter said:


> It pains me to do this... but regretfully, I'm not going to be able to make it this time
> 
> I have some "in progress" home renovations that I really need to wrap up before the holidays and the real cold weather. This will be a key weekend to do so.
> 
> Hope you all have a great time... take lots of photos


Sorry you won't be able to make it, but I fully understand the need for getting home renovations complete before the weather really turns (my roof currently has a tarp on it, I know exactly where you are coming from.) See you in the Spring, likely at Jason's NC meet. 



On the subject of weather, unless something changes it is looking pretty decent this weekend. Rain is in the area until Friday morning but then clears out and Saturday should be around 50F clear / cloudy. 

Going to be sending out a PM with my address here shortly, looking forward to seeing everyone Saturday.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Hate to do it but I’m going to have to back out as well. I’ve been sick for the past week and fallen behind on way too many honey do’s. 

You all have a great time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

lowcel said:


> Hate to do it but I’m going to have to back out as well. I’ve been sick for the past week and fallen behind on way too many honey do’s.


Feel better, hope you can make it out in the Spring.



If anyone knows how to contact Kevin (@Mullings) he has PM's switched off so I can't send him my address, and Jason (@JI808) has a full PM box, so I also cannot PM him the address either.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Can we get an update as to who all will be at this fine gathering ?


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Can't make it  brother-in-law hit something... Gonna be in the shop and not in any shape for a road trip



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Really sorry to hear this, but I hope that he is ok.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

He's definitely ok! I think he ran over something... Just broken bumpers and bent up fender. Glad we have good insurance too 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well you will definitely be missed.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

naiku said:


> If anyone knows how to contact Kevin (@Mullings) he has PM's switched off so I can't send him my address, and Jason (@JI808) has a full PM box, so I also cannot PM him the address either.


I'll shoot Kevin (Mullings) your address.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Update- Kevin (Mullings) is not going to be able to make it either.

Peeps left:

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Ben / Coppertone - Dodge Ram
3 - Ron / RRizz
4 - Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe
5 - Kelly / kmbkk - 2013 Scion FRS
6 - Jason / bertholomey - 2015 Audi S4 (likely no system)
7 - Dan / Dan750il
8 - Bo / Zippy - 2018 Audi RS3
-
10 - Jason / JI808 - 66 Chevelle
11 - Billy Gun 2012 FJ Cruiser
12 - Greggers 2014 Toyota Tundra
13 - Jacob / 2012 Ford Explorer
14 - Nick / Electrodynamic - 2003 Jetta Wagon
-
-
17 - Todd / TheTodd - 2008 Chevy Malibu
18 - Mark / Navy Chief - 2015 Chevy Silverado


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

It would appear that as the day gets closer, we are sadly losing more and more people. I’m going to try and see if I can get some folks around this way to journey down with me.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Would be great if Mike Douglas could make it. Would be great if Big Mike and his Bug could make it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I haven’t spoken with Mike in some time, does he still have his VW ?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

If Mike is who I am thinking of, then yes, he still has it.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Unfortunately I must now bow out. Yesterday morning I went to go to work and found standing water on the passenger front floor. As of right now all of the carpet is out of my car trying to get the stupid foam to dry. This morning I had yet more water on the floor. Luckily the carpet was out but I definitely need to get this issue fixed before the interior can get put back in. I have it narrowed down to the upper dash - lower windshield area. I’ve already checked the sunroof drain and that does not appear to be the culprit. :sigh:


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Darn that I am really sorry to hear about. I’ve had that problem with my first 2019 and then again with the second one. Since then the second one has been flawless as far as taken on more water. I hope that you find and resolve it soon with little to no damage.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

TheTodd said:


> Unfortunately I must now bow out. Yesterday morning I went to go to work and found standing water on the passenger front floor. As of right now all of the carpet is out of my car trying to get the stupid foam to dry. This morning I had yet more water on the floor. Luckily the carpet was out but I definitely need to get this issue fixed before the interior can get put back in. I have it narrowed down to the upper dash - lower windshield area. I’ve already checked the sunroof drain and that does not appear to be the culprit. :sigh:


Sucks to hear that, hope you get it figured out, tracking leaks down can be a huge headache. Had one in a previous car that turned out to be a small seam with a crack behind the taillight. 




The weather is still looking good for Saturday, we are supposed to get 5-13" of snow on Thursday, but turning to rain in the evening and then rain Friday before still being clear and around 50F on Sunday. If people drop out due to the weather risk, I completely understand. I will be here regardless, even if I am sitting in the garage on my own with a hot tea


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

I still plan on attending. I’ll be driving out in the AM and back home same day just as before. Up until 1-2 days before no one knows for certain what the weather will be. Cya Saturday.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I’ll be there! Arrive Friday late afternoon, leaving Sunday afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Zippy said:


> I still plan on attending. I’ll be driving out in the AM and back home same day just as before. Up until 1-2 days before no one knows for certain what the weather will be. Cya Saturday.


100% agree on the weather, when I looked yesterday was just forecast rain, not even heavy rain, today up to 13" of snow on the way. See you Saturday.



bertholomey said:


> I’ll be there! Arrive Friday late afternoon, leaving Sunday afternoon.


If you want to do something Friday shoot me a text, might just be hanging out and preparing stuff at the house though as Rhonda will be working and I will have the boys!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Man Ian, you VA people do not play when it comes to your snow huh lol...


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Sorry gentlemen Unexpectedly this falls on the final day of me being on my old job, I had already requested the Friday and Saturday off for the gtg but I’m still transferring tools and what not. Also on the other hand, a mechanic put his steel toe boot in my midbass leaving the system sounding like crap but I’ll definitely make it out there for the next meet.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

It will be great to see you again.....congrats on the new gig.....you are doing extraordinary work......yuck! about the mid bass driver. Would be great to see you at the NCSQ meet in the Spring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Mullings said:


> Also on the other hand, a mechanic put his steel toe boot in my midbass leaving the system sounding like crap


WTF... is he replacing it?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I just got back from a meeting at our youngest child’s school. She is being suspended for (3) days starting tomorrow. With this being the case I won’t be there this weekend as she will as part of her time be working at a homeless shelter. Which means that I will have to take and pick her up. I used to wonder why my hair was graying so quickly, and she has proven to BE that reason.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Wish I could join. Will be out of town with the in-laws.*


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

naiku said:


> If anyone knows how to contact Kevin (@Mullings) he has PM's switched off so I can't send him my address, and Jason (@JI808) has a full PM box, so I also cannot PM him the address either.


I sent your info to Jason, so consider him contacted?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> Well I just got back from a meeting at our youngest child’s school. She is being suspended for (3) days starting tomorrow. With this being the case I won’t be there this weekend as she will as part of her time be working at a homeless shelter. Which means that I will have to take and pick her up. I used to wonder why my hair was graying so quickly, and she has proven to BE that reason.


Boo!!! But, understand completely! 



Aaron Clinton said:


> *Wish I could join. Will be out of town with the in-laws.*


Next time  I definitely understand with it being close to Thanksgiving as well people may be out of town. 



kmbkk said:


> I sent your info to Jason, so consider him contacted?


Thanks.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I just placed my hotel reservation for Saturday night. I'll be there!


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

I will not be attending the event, have fun fellas, and take pics so I can see all the fun I missed 

Greggers also just informed me he will not be attending this one.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Ian hows the weather out there? It’s been snowing and sleeting all morning here.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Same here, snow and sleet. Supposed to clear out by this evening and be good tomorrow, I am keeping my fingers crossed the snow moves out soon enough that it being above freezing tomorrow will clear the roads. Saturday is still looking like about 50F and clear / cloudy.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I’m spending today inside looking for an all girl boarding school for my last child at home. That within itself tells you how my days are going. I really needed this getaway, but alas sadly that will not happen.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

That sucks, you will definitely be missed. Hopefully things improve with your youngest, I know all too well how stressful kids can be.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Sooo...how many people are coming to the meet now?

I am coming and as far as I know these people are at least coming:

1) Ian (naiku)
2) Myself
3) Jason Bertholomey
4) Ian (Audifauxrs)


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

6 to 8" of snow and ice last night has me on the not likely list right now, but not definitely out. Yesterdays 1 hour commute took me 5+. At least I got some quality tuning time in the truck while sitting on I81 in dead stop traffic! lol.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Electrodynamic said:


> Sooo...how many people are coming to the meet now?
> 
> I am coming and as far as I know these people are at least coming:
> 
> ...


I think it is actually 

1) Me
2) You
3) Jason
4) Curtis (cdcreech)
5) Ron 
6) Dan (Dan750iL)
7) Kelly - maybe? Not sure yet
8) Bo (zippy)



RRizz said:


> 6 to 8" of snow and ice last night has me on the not likely list right now, but not definitely out. Yesterdays 1 hour commute took me 5+. At least I got some quality tuning time in the truck while sitting on I81 in dead stop traffic! lol.


That sucks. We got less snow, only about 2-3", but the power has been out since midnight last night, it came on for about 20 minutes this morning but then went off again right after I logged in for work. Currently running on a generator, hoping they get the power fixed soon. 3 boys at home with no power is not exactly fun!! 

There will likely still be snow on the grass tomorrow so please try to avoid parking on there, it will likely be a muddy mess. I am hoping the driveway is clear and we should all fit on the driveway anyway. I might drive up and down it in a bit with the lawn mower to squash some of the snow and help it melt faster.


EDIT: So, this mostly applies to anyone with a low vehicle (such as myself) but when first turning into the drive the snow is a little higher there, I knocked it down some, but you may scrape slightly. Additionally, when you come up my driveway, this applies to everyone, and it turns to the right, it is very slick there (ask me how I know..... ) so be careful that you don't get stuck. I made it up eventually, just had to go back and forth a couple times and the snow should be considerably lower by tomorrow morning, especially as I drove back and forth over that spot a few times, but just a heads up.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

I still plan on being there with my daughter. Trying to decide what food to bring.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

kmbkk said:


> I still plan on being there with my daughter. Trying to decide what food to bring.


If she has a bike helmet, and you are OK with it, have her bring it and she can ride on my sons go-kart, even if just as a passenger.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

naiku said:


> If she has a bike helmet, and you are OK with it, have her bring it and she can ride on my sons go-kart, even if just as a passenger.


Sounds great!


----------



## cdcreech (Feb 27, 2012)

Yep, I will be there, albeit without a working system. I had worked on one over the Summer, but the refurbished amp I put in acted up and blew the mid-bass on the driver’s side, so I yanked the amps.

I’ll be updating almost the entire system over the holidays. I will be going with the attached pic and have all of the gear already. I can’t wait!

See some of you tomorrow. I expect to be there around noon.

Curtis










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I just finished (again) adjusting the tune and I am making a second disk to help me with the 5 hour ride. The second disk has a bit more bass than the first, but it'll be a fun disk to use for those at the meet who want to hear and feel what a single RM-12 is capable of. See you guys tomorrow around noon.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Ian, had to work an unexpected 3rd shift here at the hospital, was hoping to attend, but getting off at 7am I'm gonna be too worn out to make the drive.


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

Sadly I am a late, or early, scratch too. I am just in from a sleep study where they seemed intent on not letting me get any. I'm in no shape to drive. Going to try to get some sleep now. I may still try to make it if I feel better when I wake up.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

We had a good time today - had a few cars with good systems, and we had some good fellas to chat with. It was a pleasure meeting Curtis, great seeing Frank (been a little while), and always a pleasure seeing Kelly, Nick, Bo, and Ian. Katie had a great time - so that was fun to see, and I enjoyed talking shop with John! 

Thank you Ian for hosting! It was a very good time! 

I'll post up pics tomorrow - not sure how Imgur works with photos in a temp location on a laptop....don't want to post them, then they disappear if I move the files.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

As always, thanks to Ian for hosting. Even with snow on the ground and a fresh coat of road salt on my car the drive is always worth the time spent getting to see and talk with everyone there. I think I do these remote trips more for the people and conversations than for anything else these days. We are fortunate to have so many good people in this forum. 

I’m so glad Kelly made it out. We had chatted over forums for a few years and it’s great to have a face with the name. As nice as I thought he was from having chatted with him on forums, he’s even nicer in person. 

It was great spending time and chatting with Curtis, Nick(I still need to hear that sub), Frank, and John. I always leave these events wishing for more time to spend with everyone. 

When I finally made it home at 11 PM, I proceeded to do a face plant into my pillow. 6-6:30 hours drive each way is taking more of a toll on me than it ever had in years past. I’m thinking next year will involve a hotel stay for a night.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

I hit send before finishing. I cannot wait to hear Jason’s Audi when it’s install is done. There is never enough time in the day to talk about everything.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone for coming out, despite it being cold, it was a really enjoyable day.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I had a great time too. Giving demo's of the M25/TM65 mkIII and RM-12 combo was really fun. Not only showing what the front stage is capable of but also the RM-12 with it playing from 80 hz down to 7 Hz. 

Ian, thanks for hosing the event again. Food, drinks, and a glorious ride to and from your house on that awesome twisty road. Oh I don't know how we forgot to talk about it at dinner but you almost hit a deer on the way to dinner. I was wondering why you were stopping faster and faster and then I saw the deer jump away from the front of your car and across the street. Close call!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Electrodynamic said:


> Oh I don't know how we forgot to talk about it at dinner but you almost hit a deer on the way to dinner. I was wondering why you were stopping faster and faster and then I saw the deer jump away from the front of your car and across the street. Close call!


Ah yeah, that's a normal drive for me! I was a little nervous to fully jump on the brakes because the road conditions were a little slick as well due to the cold. I was thinking to myself after it got out of the road that would have been a crappy end to a good day. 

I have tagged 2 in that car, one head butted the hood and one tried to get out of the road, fell and sort of spun and hit my rear door on the driver's side. My wife hit one in her vehicle earlier this year that caused about $5000 worth of damage (which about a week after insurance fixed it, I managed to dent her tailgate backing out of the garage with it open.... Oops)

This time of year really sucks because the deer blend in even more than usual with the grey and brown. Certainly makes driving in anything other than full daylight a challenge.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

sounds like it was a great time ! maybe next year for me..


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Good call.....I meant to ask about that at dinner as well.....I was trying desperately to keep up with you guys driving in the caboose position 

Some pictures from our little gathering......

The drive up to VA from NC......didn't see any affects from the storm until I topped Afton Mountain.....




























Saturday morning in Woodstock.....Beautiful!




























And the few inches of snow gave John, Noah, and Katie plenty to do  



















Some shifty guys came over to see what was going on.....SPL guys.......they were loud!




























Love this view out the front










Now......for cars.....Kelly's turbocharged FRS.....correct if any of this is wrong:

Kenwood HU, Helix DSP, Audiofrog/AD speakers, Mosconi amplification. 























































Jason Carter is still working on the trunk - they have a trim panel that will look really nice in this trunk. The sound was fantastic! 










We were laughing.....we have tried to get the three '86's together at one of these meets. 2 BRZs and an FRS......never could quite get it done......so we got 3 Audis together instead......



















No audio yet for me, but I got a couple good ideas on this trip for the 4......










On to Bo's RS3 - incredible car! I had to opportunity to drive it at my NCSQ meet in the Spring - so much fun! Again, correct if I get this incorrect: 

Stock HU, NAV-TV interface, JL Audio TWK, JL C7 components, JL 10W7, JL Slash amplifiers 

I LOVE this display!





































I really liked the use of light around the ring - I should have gotten another shot when it was getting dark outside. 



















Enjoying a demo in Ian's Avant










This is all I got of Curtis's SUV and Nick's Jetta.....










I'm looking forward to listening to Curtis's vehicle once he gets everything sorted out, and it was a fantastic experience to hear a good sounding super-simple set up in the Jetta - all processing from the head unit, 2-way + sub, 5 channel amp.....Well Done! 

Thanks again to Ian for hosting another wonderful event!


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Ian - thanks again for hosting this event! It’s always a great time and I love the area. My daughter really enjoyed herself and couldn’t stop talking about playing in the snow/go-cart

Guys - it was great to meet and talk to some wonderful people who are passionate about the car audio scene! I thoroughly enjoyed the demos and getting feedback on my car, still have a ways to go to get it where I want

Jason/Bo - love your cars! I’ve been kicking around the idea of getting an S3/4 and this didn’t make my decision easier. The cars are awesome!

Nick - thanks again for demoing your car. Your gear is great and I’ll get in touch with you soon regarding my Miata build

Can’t wait for the spring meets. Hopefully I’ll finally make it to one of Jason’s meets


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> Good call.....I meant to ask about that at dinner as well.....I was trying desperately to keep up with you guys driving in the caboose position


It was handy having you back there, made it easy for me to keep track of where everyone was as you have distinct headlights on the S4. As long as I could tell Nick was directly behind me, and that there was one car ahead of you, I figured we were all still together. 



bertholomey said:


> Some pictures from our little gathering......


Thank you for posting those, I always entirely forget to take many (any) pictures at all. 



kmbkk said:


> My daughter really enjoyed herself and couldn’t stop talking about playing in the snow/go-cart


I'm glad she had fun, I had asked if she wanted to drive the go-cart and she seemed a little nervous. Maybe next time there won't be snow on the ground and she can drive it.


----------



## cdcreech (Feb 27, 2012)

It was so good to finally meet some nice guys who geek out on the same things I do. Thank you guys for being nice and welcoming me into the “club.”

I just arrived safely at my Dad’s in Arkansas a few minutes ago, and tomorrow begins v3 of the Tahoe build. I will try to document it for y’all on here. I have a lot of pics from v2 this past Summer. I will start a build log soon.

V1 wasn’t all that exciting really, but I had it in there for years. I had a shallow mount Rockford 10” sub in an MTX Thunderform enclosure for the center console (like JL’s Stealthbox) along with ZR 650s in prefab Q-Forms kick panels and an Alpine Navigation Double DIN HU. The amp was a Kicker 5 channel. It sounded good enough for a daily, but I was never really satisfied. So, since I had retired and started school, I could afford to take a whole Summer off to use my Dad’s shop. Time for a REAL build. 

It was my first full scale build ever and I learned a lot, but it was slow going. I can’t wait to do it all over again this go around! LOL

If all goes well, I can show it off this Spring, should we have another get together. I hope so. I had fun at this one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

cdcreech said:


> It was so good to finally meet some nice guys who geek out on the same things I do. Thank you guys for being nice and welcoming me into the “club.”
> 
> I just arrived safely at my Dad’s in Arkansas a few minutes ago, and tomorrow begins v3 of the Tahoe build. I will try to document it for y’all on here. I have a lot of pics from v2 this past Summer. I will start a build log soon.
> 
> ...




Hey Curtis - the NCSQ Spring Meet would be a good target for you to aim to unveil Version 3.0 

https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...csq-meet-3-5-may-2018-near-greensboro-nc.html




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Strange title to that 

2019 NCSQ Meet: 3-5 MAY 2018 - near Greensboro, NC
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...om/forum/showthread.php?t=411491&share_type=t






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cdcreech (Feb 27, 2012)

Here are a couple of v3 teaser pics...
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

cdcreech said:


> Here are a couple of v3 teaser pics...


Nice. Good luck with the rust proofing over the winter!! Thanks again for coming up, hope to see and hear V3 in the Spring


----------



## cdcreech (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh man...this rust problem is even worse than I thought. Almost everything underneath the truck is rusted! I’m really hoping this Corroseal stuff works out well. It’s supposed to convert rust to metal (magnetite - aka iron ore) and prime it for paint/coating at the same time. If I have to blast then underbody coat, it’s going to get expensive! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Well... it’s only been 2 1/2 weeks but I finally found & solved my water leak. Since I was too lazy to do it before I’m going to put in some sound treatment before the interior goes back in. It was pretty quiet & rattle free previously so I’m curious to see how much of a difference there’ll be. Until we meet again boys...


----------

